# Bike Treffs im Raum Koblenz



## Eicke (5. März 2004)

Hallo, ziehe in nähere Zukunft nach Koblenz und suche dort noch MTB Clubs oder Treffs. Hat irgend jemand Tipps?


----------



## koblenzerbiker (14. März 2004)

Hallo Eike!

Wohne schon länger in Koblenz, bin aber erst letzte Woche auf den Trichter
gekommen mir ein MTB zu Kaufen.
Habe es bei Canyon in Koblenz bestellt.
Wenn Du Interesse hast, können wir ja mal eine Tour an Mosel, Rhein, WW
machen.
Bekomme mein Rad leider erst Ende April.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (14. März 2004)

Hi, wir sind 'ne lose Gruppe die sich meistens am Samstag zum Biken zusammenfinden. Verabreden tun wir uns hier:
http://www.davedesign.de/radsport-regenhardt/board/viewforum.php?f=1

Wenn die Tage wieder länger sind, werden wir aber wohl wieder einen festen Termin haben. Das war sonst immer 13.00 Uhr vor der Sporthalle Oberwerth. Wir fahren nicht nur rund um Koblenz, sondern auch mal an die Lahn oder in den Westerwald und haben eigentlich 'ne Menge Routen im Programm.


----------



## koblenzerbiker (14. März 2004)

Hallo Dave!!

Werde euer Angebot gerne annehmen.
Habe aber leider nur ein Rad der unteren Preisklasse.((Cancon Sandstone),kommt erst ende April))
Macht es da überhaupt sinn mitzufahren? Wenn ich sehe was ihr alle für Räder fahrt mußte ich mich ja im Keller verstecken.


----------



## dave (14. März 2004)

Ach, das Bike ist doch nicht entscheidend. Ich fahre ja selber mit einem no name Rad aus Taiwan. In Tirol hatte uns vor Jahren mal ein Einheimischer mit Baumarkt-Fahrrad bergauf gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt!  Ziemlich peinlich, wenn man dann mit seinem XC-Hightech-Renner gerade so mitkommt.  

Ob es Dir mit uns Spass machen wird hängt eher davon ab, welche Touren Du bevorzugst. Wir fahren halt am liebsten technisch interessante Trails und nicht nur Forstpiste. Wenn Dir das gefällt, biste bestimmt gut bei uns aufgehoben! 
Vom konditionellen Anspruch her bewegen sich die Touren i. d. R. zwischen 50 und 100 km.


----------



## Rockyalex! (15. März 2004)

Auf dein Rad kommts da echt nicht an! 
Aber ein bischen ärgern würd ich mich schon, wenns draussen 18° sind und Canyon braucht so lange.  

Gruss


----------



## Michi4110 (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin vor kurzem nach koblenz gezogen,und suche leute wo lust hätten mit mir zu fahren,ich habe gerade angfangen,im bereich Dirt Jump zu fahren,würde auch noch gern in den wäldern fahren,wer lust hat kann sich bei mir melden,ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen,ich wünsch euch noch was und sag dann mal bis denne ciao


----------



## dave (5. Juli 2006)

hi michi, um leute kennenzulernen bietet sich der dienstags-treff an.
und zum dirten lohnt es sich auch mal zur strecke nach boppard zu fahren. da triffste auch immer auf biker!


----------



## Michi4110 (5. Juli 2006)

Hi Dave

wo genau ist die dirt anlage in boppard?,ich wollte gerne mal hinfahren, und dort ein bisl dirten


----------



## dave (5. Juli 2006)

hier gibt's eine anfahrtsbeschreibung:
http://www.downthehill.de/bikepark-anfahrt.php

beim einstieg oben gibt es eine längere line und ein kleines dirt-gelände. ist nicht zu übersehen!


----------



## Michi4110 (5. Juli 2006)

ich wollte mich herzlichst bei dir bedanken für den hinweiß  zum park dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

